# RESCUED----Another Golden in an NC shelter



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

*#1-URGENT *

*Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Whiteville, NC *

Large • Young • Male 
















 
KENNEL 1-AVAILABLE 10/18 AT 10:37. SO MANY YOUNG DOGS, SO LITTLE TIME!!! SWEET DOG THAT NEEDS ANOTHER CHANCE, CAN YOU GIVE THAT TO THEM??? PLEASE HURRY AND HELP! YOU ARE THEIR ONLY CHANCE!

CANDIDATE FOR EUTHANASIA 10/22/10!

Please remember to take your new companion to the vet and please help the pet overpopulation by spaying and neutering!

Policy on strays: First come, first serve. The shelter can not hold dogs for people, you have to physically be there when the dog's time is up. Please register with animal

_I just spoke with the shelter, he is still there as of now. I have a friend who lost 2 Goldens last year to cancer (4yrs and 6yrs) who may be interested....but I also sent this to Sandy. I think he'd go to her rescue._

_Sandy says they have no fosters available, I'll pm FosterMom and see if her rescue is aware of him._


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, he is too much of a mix for our group right now. We normally take mixes, but we have a lot of them in the program right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I really hope your friend is interested that is probably his best chance!!

He really is a beauty!
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Whiteville, NC | #1-URGENT

*#1-URGENT 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Whiteville, NC | #1-URGENT
Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Whiteville, NC 

Large • Young • Male * 
KENNEL 1-AVAILABLE 10/18 AT 10:37. SO MANY YOUNG DOGS, SO LITTLE TIME!!! SWEET DOG THAT NEEDS ANOTHER CHANCE, CAN YOU GIVE THAT TO THEM??? PLEASE HURRY AND HELP! YOU ARE THEIR ONLY CHANCE!

CANDIDATE FOR EUTHANASIA 10/22/10!

Please remember to take your new companion to the vet and please help the pet overpopulation by spaying and neutering!

Policy on strays: First come, first serve. The shelter can not hold dogs for people, you have to physically be there when the dog's time is up. Please register with animal

I just spoke with the shelter, he is still there as of now. I have a friend who lost 2 Goldens last year to cancer (4yrs and 6yrs) who may be interested....but I also sent this to Sandy. I think he'd go to her rescue.

Sandy says they have no fosters available, I'll pm FosterMom and see if her rescue is aware of him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't see that second picture. I have emailed him on to our group.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

A rescue in Myrtle Beach SC has a hold on him. If they fall through, our group will pull him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

FOSTERMOM

BLESS you for the update!! Sounds like this boy will have a rescue after all!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Doing the happy dance for this boy!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hoooray you wonderful people!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping the good news up!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for the follow up FosterMom! Wonderful news!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

An email came into CFGRR's mail this a.m.-this boy's PF page is showing he has been pulled.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys are wonderful!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You rescues ROCK*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_You rescues ROCK!!

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, that guy looked so sweet I was ready to volunteer taking him in if he couldn't find a rescue. I'm so glad he is safe!!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Oh such great news.  You guys ROCK!


----------

